# hilfe bei pc zusammenstellung



## shadil (6. März 2010)

hi...
ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen pc zusammenzustellen. 
er soll "multimedia" tauglich sein (sprich hd videos abspielen, was mein alter nicht mehr schafft) und aktuelle spiele sollen halbwegs in vernünftiger qualität laufen. der preis sollte so bei 600-700€ liegen. 
ich habe schon ein bissi gegooglet, sachen rausgesucht und mich jetzt mehr oder weniger für eine zusammenstellung entschieden. wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob das ganze so in ordnung ist. 
vor allem bei dem netzteil bin ich mir unsicher. teilweise hieß es 450w würden reichen. ist so ein netzteil nicht ein bissi schwach auf der brust für die zusammenstellung oder reicht das? 


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 (Mainboard) 
GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB 
PowerColor AX5770 1GBD5-MDH 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB 
Antec Three Hundred (Gehäuse) 
be quiet Straight Power 450W E7 (<- ?)


----------

